# SMPlayer and Audacious breaks Firefox open containing folder for download



## umphy (May 18, 2015)

Hi. I have found that if I install SMPlayer or Audacious, when I try to open the containing folder for a download in Firefox, instead of opening up my file manager, SMPlayer or Audacious opens.

Just wondering if anyone else has experienced that, and if there are fixes or workarounds.


----------



## shepper (May 18, 2015)

Edit -> Preferences -> Applications Tab


----------



## umphy (May 20, 2015)

shepper said:


> Edit -> Preferences -> Applications Tab



Thanks. But to use that I will have to add all the MIME types that I'm likely to download to Firefox.

To me this seems like a bug, because this behaviour only happens if I install SMPlayer or Audacious (possibly other programs as well). Without those programs, it correctly opens my file manager.


----------



## shepper (May 20, 2015)

umphy said:


> Thanks. But to use that I will have to add all the MIME types that I'm likely to download to Firefox.
> 
> To me this seems like a bug, because this behaviour only happens if I install SMPlayer or Audacious (possibly other programs as well). Without those programs, it correctly opens my file manager.



You do not have to add all the MIME types.  If you click an application category a drop down box will appear with several options.  The options are to save/download the file,  always ask the user, or choose from the available MIME types.  When you install SMPlayer or Audacious, the MIME type is automatically added as an option.
Here is an image of the application panel.  Apologies in advance, it is a MS Windows image but the options are the same.


----------



## umphy (May 21, 2015)

shepper said:


> You do not have to add all the MIME types.  If you click an application category a drop down box will appear with several options.  The options are to save/download the file,  always ask the user, or choose from the available MIME types.  When you install SMPlayer or Audacious, the MIME type is automatically added as an option.
> Here is an image of the application panel.  Apologies in advance, it is a MS Windows image but the options are the same.



The problem for me is that even when I download a file, say a .jar file, which is totally unrelated to Audacious. When the download completes, I want to open containing folder in my file manager, but instead it opens Audacious and starts playing an mp3 file from my download folder.


----------



## shepper (May 21, 2015)

More information is needed.  Some file-manager can also be set up for various mime types.  Are you calling the file manager from Firefox?  Do you get the same behavior if you just download the file, start the file-manager and browse to the download?


----------



## umphy (May 26, 2015)

Yes I am calling the file manager from Firefox. After download is complete, I click on the download button in the top right, then right-click on the downloaded file and select "open containing folder".


----------



## shepper (May 26, 2015)

The application that is called when you "open containing folder" should be the one with the wayward mime type.


----------

